# Relocating to New Zealand



## mcrudeli (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi.
I kindly ask your help!
I got an interesting job offer and I'm seriously considering to relocate to New Zealand.
I went through the threads in this forum hunting info about the cost of living in NZ and I've to say I'm a bit confused. 
I was expecting the cost of living to be cheaper in respect to Italy and Europe, although not as cheap as in the US.
But I read that living in NZ is extremely expensive due to the cost of food, electricity, fuel, transportation etc.
If I accepted the offer, my salary would be about NZD 110k before taxes.
I find extremely hard to estimate the weekly/monthly expenses and therefore evaluate the cost of living in respect to the salary.
I navigated through a lot of web sites and I simulated different scenarios using both an excel files and a cost calculators.
As I said, I'm a bit confused and.. concerned. 
Thank you for your help.

massimo


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

mcrudeli said:


> Hi.
> I kindly ask your help!
> I got an interesting job offer and I'm seriously considering to relocate to New Zealand.
> I went through the threads in this forum hunting info about the cost of living in NZ and I've to say I'm a bit confused.
> ...


The salary before tax is REALLY good!!!! Some 2-parent families struggle to make that between them, and that is with the usual 2-3 children.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

mcrudeli said:


> Hi.
> I kindly ask your help!
> 
> If I accepted the offer, my salary would be about NZD 110k before taxes.
> ...


You should be able live comfortably on that salary. There are ups and downs with regards the cost of living and I always compare prices to the UK. Food Fuel and energy are rising world wide, but are affordable here.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

mcrudeli said:


> Hi.
> 
> But I read that living in NZ is extremely expensive due to the cost of food, electricity, fuel, transportation etc.
> If I accepted the offer, my salary would be about NZD 110k before taxes.


The cost of living in NZ all depends who you talk to. To say 'extremely' I think is an exageration. The 2010 Mercer survey puts Auckland as the 149th most expensive city in the world (of those surveyed) Global/Worldwide Cost of Living Survey Rankings 2010/2011, Cities, International, Europe, Asia, America, US, American, Americas, United States, Africa, Australia, USA, Asian, Canada, Expensive, Cheap, : Finfacts Ireland
Whereas, Sydney, for example, was 24th most expensive (although average salaries in Sydney are higher). I think Auckland went up to about place 100 in 2011, mainly because of the rising value of our dollar.
$110,000 per annum should be plenty enough to live on. The average household salary (adding up the salaries of all members in a house) is around $67,000.


----------



## repatratkiwi (Aug 30, 2011)

*You might want to do the research around taxes*

With a salary of that level you may be stung with higher taxes than normal that would whittle that down too.

Not so much that it would make the move unviable but enough to make an impact.

I don't have the time right now (typing this from work) but ird [dot] govt [dot] nz has a fairly good guide on what to expect tax wise.


----------

